# independent PTO operation



## Snafflekid (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a Ford 4600SU with an independent PTO lever on the left side. I am used to using a direct PTO like on the 8N tractor where I can feather the clutch and start PTO attachments smoothly. I have a bush hog attachment on the 4600SU and when I start the PTO it is a very abrupt start and I wonder if I am going to damage something by doing this. Is there a way to start the PTO more smoothly?


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

start the PTO with the IDLE way down then bring the RPM's up to where you need.

My machine has a Switch to turn on PTO. The manual says to do as I described . I also keep the mower up and off the grass to give it the least amount of strain during engagement


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok so my manual says to swiftly engage the pto. So does doing it slowly increase clutch wear etc. not sure why my 4000 manual would say that considering it "sounds" bad even at idle when you do that. Thoughts?


----------

